# Groeten uit Brabant



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)

Hallo iedereen,

Na een tijdje hier stilletjes rondgekeken te hebben vond ik het toch tijd worden om me netjes voor te stellen.

Ik ben Daan, 28 jaar en woonachtig en werkzaam in de buurt van het mooie 's-Hertogenbosch. Sinds een jaartje ben ik een behoorlijke horlogeliefhebber en ben mijn verzameling dan ook in een redelijk rap tempo aan het uitbreiden. Zie mijn profiel voor mijn huidige verzameling. Ik heb ze nog niet gefotografeerd (schandalig, ik weet het).

Van merken zoals Orient had ik, voor ik op dit forum zat, nog nooit gehoord maar daar heb ik er nu al twee van in mijn verzameling. Naar aanleiding van de vele foto's en reacties is nu ook een Alpha Paul Newman onderweg. Ben heel benieuwd hoe die er in het echt uitziet.

Ik ben ook bezig met het opsporen van een horloge dat ik in 1994 van mijn ouders heb gekregen, maar helaas ben kwijtgeraakt. De volledige thread staat hier: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/can-you-identify-watch-731384.html Wellicht dat jullie mij hier ook mee kunnen/willen helpen.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Welkom Daan,

Ik kan je niet helpen met opsporen van je Seiko, ik herken hem niet. Wel kan ik zeggen dat de Alpha een erg leuk horloge is (met slechte band, die kun je beter vervangen).

Natuurlijk een plaatje van die van mij:









Groeten vanaf mijn vakantieadres waar we nu WiFi hebben :-!

Martin


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

dvhulten said:


> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> Na een tijdje hier stilletjes rondgekeken te hebben vond ik het toch tijd worden om me netjes voor te stellen.
> 
> ...


Welkom hier, hoe meer zielen hoe meer vreugde. Ben iig al benieuwd naar de foto's! Zal vanmiddag eens kijken naar de link.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Net de link bekeken, maar kan echt niks vinden wat er op lijkt en heb een paar Seiko pagina's voor je doorgebladerd.......echt geen idee. Moet zeggen dat ik de band niet op eentje van Seiko vind lijken.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Welkom, Daan .... woonachtig in de buurt van 's Hertogenbosch: dan ken jij vast Bakker de Groot (en meer nog: diens Bosche Bollen) ;-)

Alpha PN - heb ik ook; ik geloof dat Martin er een beetje schuld aan had dat die in mijn collectie beland is. Toevallig vandaag bij het Chinees forum een paar plaatjes van mijn Paul Newman geplaatst. Hier dan maar een subset van die fotos (2/4) voor het geval jullie de link niet wil klikken :-d
















Ron


----------



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)

@Martin_B: Mooie foto. Ben benieuwd naar de mijne! Ik heb tegelijk met het horloge een display case back en een bruin bandje besteld (Alpha Watch). Mocht deze kwalitatief minder zijn, dan heb ik altijd nog een lichtbruine Hirsch Duke liggen.

@Bidle: Ik denk ook niet dat het een origineel SEIKO-bandje is. Ik heb (nog slechtere) oudere foto's gevonden en daar heb ik het horloge op een zwart bandje zitten.

@MHe225: De Bossche Bollen van De Groot ken ik inderdaad erg goed. Ik werk bij een 'Bosch' bedrijf, dus deze worden regelmatig bij de koffie geserveerd als er klanten/relaties op bezoek zijn. De foto's zien er ook goed uit, kan niet wachten tot mijn Paul Newman binnen is.

Ik heb ook wat foto's gemaakt van mijn huidige collectie. Ik heb ze in volgorde van aanschaf neergezet:

Seiko Quartz 8222-8020: Deze heb ik als oudste kleinzoon geërfd van mijn opa. Hij loopt niet meer en het bandje is te groot, maar het horloge heeft een hoge sentimentele waarde.










Ricoh Elemex REQ 669004-02: Dit horloge heb ik van mijn werkgever als kerstcadeau gekregen toen we in 2008 een naamsverandering hebben ondergaan.










Esprit ES100741003 (Prime Time Silver): Mijn casual horloge voordat ik echt geïnteresseerd raakte in horloges en alles eromheen.










Esprit ES102491004 (Velocity Chrono Silver Black): Mijn zakelijke horloge voordat ik echt geïnteresseerd raakte in horloges en alles eromheen.










Seiko SSB003P1: Mijn casual horloge nadat ik de rechthoekige vorm van mijn casual Esprit beu raakte. Door dit horloge ben ik op dit forum terecht gekomen, omdat ik wat meer informatie over Seiko wilde. Dit horloge draag ik nu voornamelijk als 'kroeghorloge'.










Casio AE-1000W-1AVEF: Mijn klushorloge










Orient CEM65002D (Blue Mako): Mijn weekend horloge










Orient FDB08004B (Esteem): Mijn zakelijke horloge










Casio G-Shock DW-5600E-1VER: Mijn avond horloge als ik de hele dag in kostuum heb gelopen (wat nagenoeg elke dag is). Hij is lekker licht en het maakt niet uit als ik ergens tegenaan stoot.










Zoals eerder vermeld is de Alpha Paul Newman onderweg. Deze zal fungeren als zowel weekend- als (semi)zakelijk horloge.

Voor mijn 30e verjaardag (2013) wil ik graag een klassieke dresswatch hebben die eventueel als erfstuk kan gaan dienen. Mijn sterke voorkeur gaat op dit moment uit naar de Hamilton Valiant H39515754 (http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en/gents/american-classic/jazzmaster/valiant/H39515754).

Ook zou ik graag een Omega Speedmaster Professional "Moonwatch" (http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/speedmaster/professional-moonwatch/35705000) willen hebben, maar dat is op dit moment nog toekomstmuziek.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

dvhulten said:


> @Martin_B: Mooie foto. Ben benieuwd naar de mijne! Ik heb tegelijk met het horloge een display case back en een bruin bandje besteld (Alpha Watch). Mocht deze kwalitatief minder zijn, dan heb ik altijd nog een lichtbruine Hirsch Duke liggen.
> 
> @Bidle: Ik denk ook niet dat het een origineel SEIKO-bandje is. Ik heb (nog slechtere) oudere foto's gevonden en daar heb ik het horloge op een zwart bandje zitten.
> 
> ...


De casio is gaaf, lekker old-skool! Zit vaak te twijfelen om er eentje te kopen. Zit verder wel lijn in je collectie. 
Voor een dress die lang mee moet zou ik iig een heel rustig ogend model kopen. Ben benieuwd!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

dvhulten said:


> _kroeghorloge_
> 
> 
> View attachment 789450
> ...


:-d |> kroeghorloge - da's een geheel nieuwe voor mij. Leuk hoor!

Die Hamilton Vaillant ziet goed uit; ik ben niet op de hoogte van de prijs, maar misschien moet je ook eens naar de Tissot Visodate kijken. Heeft een vergelijkbare "look & feel" en mensen die dat horloge hebben zijn er unaniem lovend over. Een uitstekende review met achtergrond info en foto's vind je hier

In de PN post op het CMW forum repte ik over mijn "fascinatie" met Panda's (hier soms ook Mickey Mouse genoemd). Niet om je jaloers te maken, maar wel iets om over na te denken (da's 2 vliegen in 1 klap):









Ron


----------



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)

MHe225 said:


> :-d |> kroeghorloge - da's een geheel nieuwe voor mij. Leuk hoor!
> 
> Die Hamilton Vaillant ziet goed uit; ik ben niet op de hoogte van de prijs, maar misschien moet je ook eens naar de Tissot Visodate kijken. Heeft een vergelijkbare "look & feel" en mensen die dat horloge hebben zijn er unaniem lovend over. Een uitstekende review met achtergrond info en foto's vind je hier
> 
> ...


Haha, ja je moet iets als je toch in stijl naar de kroeg wilt en geen 'duur' horloge wil beschadigen.
Ik heb die Tissot op mijn lijst van kandidaten gezet, is zeker een mooie klok.
Die 'panda' Speedmaster is inderdaad heel erg mooi... :-!


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Daan,

welkom op dit geweldige forum en leuk om een stadsgenoot te zien.......Mijn vrouw heeft heel toevallig bij hetzelfde bedrijf gewerkt, maar dan wel voor de naamsverandering.

Geniet ervan!

Eric


----------



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)

Mijn twee nieuwe aanwinsten:

Alpha Paul Newman









Ik heb de display case back erop gezet en dat ziet er echt super uit. Het bestelde bandje was helaas van mindere kwaliteit, dus ik heb de metalen band meteen vervangen door de Hirsch Duke.

Seiko SNZG07J1










Lekker licht horloge met nylon band. Ideaal voor de warme- en actieve dagen.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Twee mooie aanschaffen!

De eerste heb ik ook, en de tweede heb ik al een aantal keren bijna aangeschaft. 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

dvhulten said:


> Mijn twee nieuwe aanwinsten: Alpha Paul Newman & Seiko SNZG07J1





Martin_B said:


> De eerste heb ik ook, en de tweede heb ik al een aantal keren bijna aangeschaft.


Nogal wat gelijkgestemde zielen hier (let eventjes niet op de belabberde kwaliteit van de foto's):
















Seiko (model nummer SNX431K) is niet helemaal hetzelfde en komt uit 'n ietsje oudere serie. Ben het helemaal met Daan eens, dankzij het bescheiden formaat, geringe gewicht en nylon band bij uitstek geschikt voor warme en actieve dagen. ik pak dit horloge altijd als ik aan het klussen bem, op de motor rijd (meeste horloges passen niet lekker onder m'n leren pak), etc. Moet bekennen dat ik m'n PN niet meer gedragen heb sinds ik de Speedmaster Panda's heb.

Ron


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hà, ik heb die Seiko ook gehad en ook een vroege serie!! Heb er erg van genoten en vond het de ideale strandklok. Totdat een vriend hem zag en ik hem moest afstaan.


----------



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)

Geen idee of er een Alpha Paul Newman al eens een ballonvaart heeft gemaakt, maar de mijne is gisteren van Vlijmen naar Oisterwijk gevaren! b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

dvhulten said:


> Geen idee of er een Alpha Paul Newman al eens een ballonvaart heeft gemaakt, maar de mijne is gisteren van Vlijmen naar Oisterwijk gevaren! b-)


Mooie foto! 
Die van mij heeft heel wat meegemaakt, maar een ballonvaart zit daar niet bij. Maar ik heb nu wel een reden om deze weer eens te posten ;-)


----------

